# Please remove my account from admin emails



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Guys,

I've tried emailing the old AKFF admin address.
I've tried emailing the new AKFF admin address.
I've tried contacting verticalscope directly via the contact form.
Nothing seems to work.

Can you *please* remove my email address(es) from any admin-related mailing lists? I've been getting stuff like this (below) for months, and would really like to stop receiving them, rather than consigning them to the spam bucket.

Alternatively if that's not possible in a reasonable timeframe, let me know; I have a few hours free tomorrow, so I can terminate my account here, and remove all of my historical content.

Red.



> Hello,
> 
> The account owned by "[redacted]" has been deactivated or newly created, you
> should check the details of this user (if required) and handle it
> ...


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2014)

Phil took over Scott's account. It is the only account in the administrator list. Try a PM to SCOTT.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks Red for all your efforts over many years. Very much appreciated , even by people who never knew what you were doing with the massive amount of voluntary time you put in for everyone's benefit.

Best Wishes


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

OnceBitten said:


> Phil took over Scott's account. It is the only account in the administrator list. Try a PM to SCOTT.


Nope - still getting them.

Red.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2014)

Sigh! It was obvious we had noone looking over us who thought much about the troll threads that are driving good people away but it seems we are abandoned.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Hang in there Red. Surely Scott has some sway with Vertiscope.

Hopefully.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Sorry guys; there are only so many emails that I can put up with.

I've edited my old content, and will terminate my own account [but will take absolutely no other administrative-related actions].

Please do not restore my content from backup. The base64/compressed content (and any associated images) included in each post may be decoded by individuals for non-commercial purposes, in line with the policies of AKFF at the time the content was created. At the option of the current site owners, all posts can alternatively be removed completely from the site.

The new owners are welcome to contact me to discuss licensing and distribution of the AKFF logo.

Red.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Thank you so much Leigh for all your efforts, and I'm sure I speak for all 'the shed' guys as well.

We wish you good health and great fishing.


----------



## Flyboy (Sep 2, 2013)

How do I delete my account????


----------

